
Ask HN: Has anyone setup successful algo trading (retail)? - voiceclonr
There was a recent thread on Zipline that had some interest. Would be interesting to have a survey to know if any retail trader has been successful setting up an automating trading system at all ?
======
intellectable
I have yet to find the time to do this myself, but my research concluded that
Michael Halls-Moore's @mhallsmoore blog project qsforex[0] is the best place
to start. I have used Oanda as a broker and found their service to be great.
Plus, As far as I know Oanda is the first to the retail market with an open
API. Although, I haven't yet used Oanda's API[1] as mentioned in the setup.
Check out quantstart's write ups[2] for the best info on getting started with
algo trading.

[0]
[https://github.com/mhallsmoore/qsforex](https://github.com/mhallsmoore/qsforex)
[1] [https://www.quantstart.com/articles/Forex-Trading-
Diary-1-Au...](https://www.quantstart.com/articles/Forex-Trading-
Diary-1-Automated-Forex-Trading-with-the-OANDA-API) [2]
[https://www.quantstart.com/articles#algorithmic-
trading](https://www.quantstart.com/articles#algorithmic-trading)

~~~
voiceclonr
Interactive Brokers can be used as well (I have heard Oanda's fills are not as
good as Interactive Brokers). I am looking to see if anyone has actually setup
a profitable system.

